# Crash: Start button won't work



## BooHoo99 (Dec 20, 2005)

After hard-booting with the power switch after a freeze, my screen shows a blue desktop, not my customized screen saver/folders. 

"My computer", "My documents", "Internet explorer", "Trash" are on the desktop, but are empty. Windows Office gives a welcome screen as though I had just turned on the PC for the first time! And...the "Start" button cannot be clicked!

I started in safe mode, and I saw that at least some of my files are still there, or remnants of them. I got into windows explorer.

How can I proceed to get my computer useable again? Retrieving my lost files is not a priority. But I didn't keep any of the original system discs. Is there a hope?

Dell Dimension, Windows ME (1999?) More info available if anyone cares...


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG..
Try start>run type msconfig..launch system restore..


----------



## BooHoo99 (Dec 20, 2005)

But, even in safe mode, the "Start" button won't right or left click. Or, are you advising something else? It may be already over my head. Thanks.


----------



## johnpost (Dec 18, 2005)

Hit CTRL-ESC


----------



## BooHoo99 (Dec 20, 2005)

Continued from last week: My active desktop is gone. Start button won't work. It clicks halfway, but menu doesn't open.

"Hit CTRL-ESC"

Same result as clicking start button.

I get messages that mouseware is non-operational. ActiveX controls won't let display, etc.
Directories, registries all shot?

I can open windows explorer. Some of my files are still listed, but nothing will open. Control panel only has two controls!

*Can anyone tell me how to go about wiping the hard drive and reloading a new system?*


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I have merged both of your threads together. Please do not start a new one for the same problem but keep all replies in this one.

Please do the following:

*Click here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.
Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This. 
Continue to click *Next* in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Addition Tasks* dialogue.
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click *Finish* and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click *Save* to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

to use your keyboard when mouse won't respond
click that "funny" key between the CTL and ALT keys-lower left of your keyboard.
Then use arrow keys to move up/down the menu.

I seldom see any explanation for the use of that key-but found it useful to move around 'specially in safe mode when mouse somehow gets disabled.


----------



## BooHoo99 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks. I have downloaded that file to a floppy. At home, I will try to get my system to read that floppy. But again, I will not be able to click 'start'-'run'- 'a'-drive. And I don't think my system will allow me to open up the floppy, since I don't think it will appear on the desktop.

Can I re-set my PC to boot from the floppy?


----------



## BooHoo99 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, the mouse DOES respond. The start button even highlights, when clicked. But the start menu doesn't open. The button just stays bordered, as though I was still holding the mouse button.

I think I have a registry/directory problem.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You can open it via the Task Manager.

Open the Task Manager (Ctrl-Alt-Del)

Click on *File*

Select *Create New Task*

Click on *Browse*

Select the *A: drive*.


----------

